# Gulf Medical College In U.A.E



## badshah (Oct 22, 2006)

Assalam Alaikum 


I have gotten admission at GMC for september 2007. I just wanted to find out if anyone else on this forum is looking at/or going to GMC next fall. GMC website is GULF MEDICAL COLLEGE,AJMAN a World Class Medical University offering M.B.B.S and B.P.T Degree courses. Please keep in touch 

Wa'Salaamz


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

what are the admissions requirements for GMC? like GPA, SAT II's?


----------



## badshah (Oct 22, 2006)

Assalam Alaikum
i dont think there is a GPA requirement but it would be best if you have a 3.0 or above.SAT is not required. Only an Oral test and Toefl is required. see the website for details. if you have more questions, it would be my pleasure to assist you.
Allah Hafiz


----------



## sabubu (Jan 2, 2007)

oh ok thanx...i tried looking on their website about their hostels or dorms and all that i could find about it was that it was available on request...and about Ajman itself is it a nice place? like how's the environment? and how well do they prepare you for the USMLE's? sorry for all the questions!!


----------



## badshah (Oct 22, 2006)

wasalaam 

Ajman is a nice place to live. It is not very crowded and good for ppl. coz there might not be alot of attractions so good for studying. I heard that they prepare you well for USMLE's. I heard that GMC graduates did well on their USMLE. 
tuition is 75000 thousand dirhams per year. it is very expensive but i heard the education is good. 75000 dirhas is appoxametly 20,000 U.S dollars. Its easy to get in. You only have to take the Toefl and pass their oral test. The admission is first on first come basis. 60 seats total. the ppl who apply early get admittion. They offer a scholarship for students who had 95% marks on their transcript. If you have more questions, you can add me to your msn list. [email protected]


----------



## ASHANTY (May 15, 2007)

badshah said:


> Assalam Alaikum
> 
> 
> I have gotten admission at GMC for september 2007. I just wanted to find out if anyone else on this forum is looking at/or going to GMC next fall. GMC website is GULF MEDICAL COLLEGE,AJMAN a World Class Medical University offering M.B.B.S and B.P.T Degree courses. Please keep in touch
> ...


salam 
i have some questions about gmc interview /
i wanna study there but i dont pass this interview yet 
so can u help me?
aziza
this is my email [email protected]


----------



## badshah (Oct 22, 2006)

the interview is really easy.... u will pass it for sure..... These days, i am khi, PAKISTAN . I have gotten admission in DIMC.... the new campus is nice and the classes are suppose to start in june. But due to strikes and stuff, it is likely to be delayed as it has been. The classes were suppose to start in march, but then were moved to april, may and now June. Another reason would be this year would be DIMC first batch.. so many ppl havent heard about it and many seats are free..... The seats have to be filled before they commence the year..I myself dont know if i want to stay here and study because of strikes and stuff...I am no longer thinking about GMC coz it is too expensive and my family cannot afford it.
If you have any more questions , you can email me... or you can email DMC...BTW... DIMC is affiliated with DMC and its for foreign students as well as local.... go to google for their web.. 
Allah Hafiz


----------



## badshah (Oct 22, 2006)

and email me for faster response... [email protected]


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey Badshah, thanks for the great information, I am really thinking about this place as a backup in case things dont work out in pakistan, is GMC WHO approved?


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

haha, found the answer to my own question...yes its WHO approved..

badshah, do you know anything about Ajman University of Sciences and Technology? They are a university in Ajman that cost around 37000 AED, which is around $10,000 USD. The cost of this school is almost half of Gulf, got any info on it?
AUST Network.


----------



## ASHANTY (May 15, 2007)

thank u very much!
but i want to knowwhat kind of questions do they ask.
im from russia and our system of education differ then in uAE AND I DONT KNOW HOW PUPILS STUDY IN SCHOOLS IN UAE. WHAT TOPICS DOES THEY STUDY IN BIOLOGY CHEMISTRY AND PHYSICS. IF U KNOW SOMETHING ABOUT IT CAN U REPLY.


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

damn id love to study in the uae..n i fAUST did med i would go..


----------



## hassannn (May 17, 2007)

hey 
dont go to GMC
its not recognised by PMDC


----------



## badshah (Oct 22, 2006)

Why would it be recognized by PMDC???


----------



## georgebush (Aug 13, 2007)

how many years is GMC


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

What do you mean?


----------



## haneen (Aug 29, 2007)

ya im deciding to apply in gulf medical college.can u tell wht r the requirements and do the college offer students visa bcoz im in jeddah.


----------



## Leena (Sep 6, 2007)

when does the colege starts.i want to join in jan2008


----------



## Pride (Mar 13, 2007)

asalaam alaikum, 

Inshallah GMC is one of my choices. How are the professors?


----------



## Pride (Mar 13, 2007)

salam

I hav been looking through the GMC web site but there is nothing about deadlines for applications.


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

I am thinking about going to GMC for DMD. I have an interview in December. I'm going during my winter break for my interview. I dont think they have an exact deadline, I would call the school and talk the office of admissions and talk to them. You also have to take the TOEFL test. The office of admissions will tell you about all the requiments...


----------



## Maria (Sep 25, 2007)

i would love to do my fellowship there.................can v apply there for electives,n for that ccan v send them our form online do they accept that.....................??????????////


----------



## Khalid121 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Entrance Exam & Oral Interview Important Question*

I have my oral interview and written entrance exam in 5 days. But I have not studied physics or chemistry in about 2 years. They have not told me what topics would be asked for each section and were very vague.
Can anyone please inform me of what I should study for the GMU entrance test? Terms? Biology- human heart ? Examples such as that?
Is 5 days enough to do well on the exam?

THANK YOU VERY MUCH, A fast reply would be very helpful


----------

